# dart board padding



## skippy (Jul 1, 2008)

whats best to put behind a dart board so it doesn't mess up the walls in the garage?

Also can the darts damage the concrete underneath the dartboard?


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 1, 2008)

A large corkboard, with the dartboard hung in the middle.  That way not only do they not chip/prick your walls, they stay where they hit so you can make fun of the person.  

--Bushytails


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jul 7, 2008)

You can also use the coark board on the floor or rubber, sure saves the dart point.


----------

